# Another great Review A King's Quest



## Damiynn (Apr 27, 2008)

Got this yesterday randomly in my email, she or he, not sure must have looked me up but boy was I pleased

Margrol@,,, wrote
I picked your book " A King's Quest" randomly on day as I was passing through a book store.  It just happened to be a signed copy.  I was really surprised how well the the story and plot development flowed.   In trying to find out information pertaining to a possible sequal, I read some of the reviews and comments about the book.  Most have been really good reviews. For the ones that are less than stellar they still give you credit on plot and story line.  Dont let any of the negative things deter you from continuing your writing.  I have read thousands of fantasy novels and can say your story captivated me to the point that I continue to search for a sequal.   With the passing of so many of the old timers in the Fantasy arena in the last years we have few writers that can develop a world so rich you forget its just a place we can visit.   I hope that you are still writing and look forward to the day that I can walk down the path that Damien walks.   


A Fantasy Fanatic


----------



## JDP (Apr 28, 2008)

Congratulations on the good review, Damiynn! The phrase 'I was really surprised how well the the story and plot development flowed' seems a bit of an odd comment though, eh?  Why would they be surprised - it's pretty much a given, isn't it? How did they get your email - do you have a web site?


----------



## Damiynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Im not really sure how my email address was gotten, but then again I have it listed all over the place, so it probably wasnt that hard to find, and I think I might have written it in a few of the signed copies. As to a webpage, mine is down at the moment but I am trying to get it back up. But if you go to my profile there is a link or two, and it can be found at B&N or at amazon, or at Helm publishing at Welcome To Helm Publishing or at my myspace, damiynn,  On the flow part, I made a mistake when I was first published as an eager enthusiatic new author, and went to a message board that got really offended with me,  I wasnt trying to upset anyone but out of spite and I guess anger, they all went to amazon and posted some really bad reviews, and said they had bought my book, which wasnt true because I had only sold twenty copies then and I think my reviewer was reffering to those comments.  For the past three years I have been trying to get it corrected with amazon, but to no avail.


----------



## Damiynn (Oct 17, 2009)

I guess I really should get my web address back up, My time in Iraq is almost done so hopefully soon


----------

